# al vesre



## raffa1980

Hola, tengo una duda acerca de la traducción al italiano de una palabra en la novela de Cortázar Rayuela. La palabra es al final de la frase: «Vos dirás que la eligen porque-la-aman, yo creo que es al verse». Ese «al verse» ha sido traducido «all'inverso». Es correcto?
Gracias a todos
raffa


----------



## Doraemon-

Está bien traducido, lo que no tienes bien es la frase original.
_La eligen, te lo juro, los he visto. Como si se pudiese elegir en el amor, como si no fuera un rayo que te parte los huesos y te deja estaqueado en la mitad del patio. Vos dirás que la eligen porque-la-aman, yo creo que es *al revés*. A Beatriz no se la elige, a Julieta no se la elige. Vos no elegís la lluvia que te va a calar hasta los huesos cuando salís de un concierto. _
"Al revés", no "al verse".


----------



## raffa1980

muchas gracias, eso creía yo también. pero la edición que tengo lleva «al verse».


----------



## Hakuna Matata

No tengo el libro a mano ahora, pero juraría que la frase original dice "al vesre". En rioplatense, es _revés_ escrito al revés: _ves-re._


----------



## raffa1980

uau! gracias! esa sería una buena explicación


----------



## Calambur

Hakuna Matata said:


> No tengo el libro a mano ahora, pero juraría que la frase original dice *"al vesre"*. En rioplatense, es _revés_ escrito al revés: _ves-re._


Es tal cual como dice @Hakuna Matata.​


raffa1980 said:


> uau! gracias! esa sería una buena explicación


Esa es la explicación.​

Hola.

En la edición del año 1993 de editorial Sudamericana (que es la 32a. edición de la de 1963) dice *"vesre". *​Para mí, esa es una edición válida (porque es reproducción exacta de la original). 

(Las ediciones posteriores y lo que aparece en internet no me parecen de fiar.)

Saludos._


----------



## raffa1980

*M*uchas gracias  a lo mejor los demás lo han corregido pensando que fuera una errata…


----------



## Calambur

De nada.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

raffa1980 said:


> *M*uchas gracias  a lo mejor los demás lo han corregido pensando que fuera una errata…


Yo sabía que Calambur iba a aportar el dato justo...  

Sospecho que el original *vesre* fue sustituído por *revés* en algunas ediciones porque no todos los hispanohablantes pueden llegar a entender esa forma peculiar del idioma rioplatense, el trastocamiento del orden de las sílabas. Desde ya, me parece deplorable... si el autor lo escribió así, es así...


----------



## raffa1980

> Sospecho que el original *vesre* fue sustituído por *revés* en algunas ediciones porque no todos los hispanohablantes pueden llegar a entender esa forma peculiar del idioma rioplatense, el trastocamiento del orden de las sílabas. Desde ya, me parece deplorable... si el autor lo escribió así, es así...



Estoy de acuerdo: elegir una u otra palabra tiene siempre sentido en los libros. En éste me parece que tenga más que en los demás


----------



## King Crimson

Solo quería añadir que “all'inverso” no me parece la traducción más natural en la frase en cuestión. Personalmente habría dicho algo como:

_Voi direte che la scelgono perché la amano, io credo sia vero (piuttosto) il contrario_.


----------



## chlapec

Ciao,
ho letto questo nella Wikipedia, nella voce francese "*verlan*":  "All'inizio degli anni '80 si è sviluppato a Milano un gergo simile al verlan, il *riocontra* (dall'inversione di "contrario"), con regole specifiche di inversione delle sillabe, mentre a Brescia si è sviluppato il *trancorio*".
Mi chiedo quanto siano conosciuti questi termini in Italia per considerare la possibilità di uttilizarli per tradurre "*vesre*".


----------



## raffa1980

Ciao, Chiapec. Non ne ho idea, ma la traduzione italiana nell'edizione Einaudi di _Rayuela_ (che mi pare sia del 1969) è: «Tu dirai che la scelgono perché‑la‑amano, io invece credo che avvenga tutto all’aicsevor». Quindi si può dire che è stata rispettata l'inversione, no?


----------



## chlapec

Non esattamente: nell'originale si fa l'inversione delle sillabe, non delle lettere. Quindi, dovrebbe essere "allo sciavero"


----------



## raffa1980

Sì, giusto, hai ragione. Essendomi imbattuta in traduzioni mediocri in cui veniva semplificato con "all'inverso" o "al contrario" mi sembrava fosse lodevole l'aver individuato e rispettato il ribaltamento. Certo, fatto trenta potevano far trentuno


----------

